# Wild ground nesting bees



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Yesterday I was unloading some firewood and stirred up a nest of ground bees. Trust me the whole crew was scrambling. They are right by the outside fire pit and right next to the wood splitting area. I hate this but they just can't live there.

They are definitely a wild bee and not yellow jackets and I absolutely hate the idea of irradicating them. Is there any thing I can do short of killing them? With all the trouble with bees disappearing it seems a shame to kill the hive but I'll do that if there is no other choice. Any suggestions?


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

European honey bees normally don't nest in the ground. Africanized honey bees do. First, be sure they are in the ground rather than in a hollow piece of firewood or in something else nearby. If they are truly in the ground, and are for sure honey bees, eradicate them. Don't take the chance of them being Africanized.

Check closer for their exact home and report back. If they are in something other than the ground, I'll help you decide what to do with them.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

only time I have ever seen bees nest in the ground was in Imperial valley CA
where the daytime summer temps reach 115 regular also lots of africanization
problems.If they are honey bees and you can not find anyone to come rescue
them very soapy water is the best i know of to get rid of them and imediately
stop them flying wont work on yellow jackets.

about half a litre or half a quart of liquid soap (kids bubbles works) to a gallon
should do the trick in a garden sprayer.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Could be digger bees...


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

I just went out and took a closer look. They are nesting in the base of a tree stump and their entry is at ground level. They are a small bee, slightly smaller and thinner than a honey bee. They don't seem to be agressive as in swarmy like africanized bees but while I was standing there I saw 2 bees go in and about a minute later about 8 came to the entrance. I didn't wait to see what was next.

When they were first disturbed only about a dozen swarmed us and then they swarmed the dog. However once we were about 10 feet or so away they didn't pursue.

I saw a swarm of africanized bees once. We were driving near Johnson City TX and the truck in front of us disturbed the nest. It looked like someone had thrown a huge bucket of black water out of the ditch and about 15 feet into the air. The whole thing seemed very organized as it zeroed in on our van and looked like a giant snake as it struck us. Sounded like huge raindrops hitting the windshield. Thankfully the windows were closed. I've never seen anything like it and can only imagine how terrifying it would have been for someone on a bicycle or motorcycle. It's a sight you'll never forget.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

That sounds more like European honeybees. It would be nice if you could just leave them there. If not, try to find a beekeeper to do a trap-out. Even that should be done in the spring.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Could be yellow jackets...


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

i agree, i have never (thats not to say it not possable) heard of honey bees using a ground burror. i vote for hornets or maybe wasp. again there is the mock bee,,,its a fly. but it makes a nest ON the ground usually in grasslands.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

They are not yellow jackets...nasty creatures...been up front and personal with them before. 

They are nesting in the base of a small 6" diameter stump (right at ground level) I can only assume that as the stump is rotting there is room enough to "move in".

I'll try to get pics for you.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

make sure you get some real close-up pictures  sorry,,,had to say it.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

OK, they ARE yellow jackets! Little striped bodies and the entrance is obviously that papery hive as you look down into it. I took a couple of pics before they started getting interested in me and it was time to leave. Darn. They are WAY too close to the house, gardens and log splitting spot. Now what?


----------



## off_da_grid (May 22, 2007)

Gas and a match :flame:


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

We've got a burn ban on. What about a block of dry ice? CO2 is heavier than oxygen and might sufficate the hive. What do you think?


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Just pour the gas down the hole, but don't light it on fire. The gas will still kill them.


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

use a fire extinguisher


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

One way or another they'll have to go. Thanks everyone for your time and suggestions. 

Someday I hope I'll be inquiring as a novice beekeeper.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Sprayer full of soapy water.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

dcross said:


> Sprayer full of soapy water.


Does that really work?


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

tried a sprayer full of soapy water once on a nest of yellow jackets it did not
drop them imediately and i got stung many times it works realy well on honey
bees if you must destroy them.


----------

